# Too old to have a baby?



## ForeverPink (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi

I am a UK Citizen but live in Turkey. The English guy I moved with is history, we have split. And Im Glad






Ive now met a gorgeous, kind, thoughtful Turkish guy (no he's not a waiter - he he )

Thing is Ive NEVER, and I mean NEVER wanted children. In the past 2 to 3 months ive started to look at them in supermarkets, mags, etc. and am thinking WOW, how cute and I want to pick them up.

My new partner is kid CRAZY and I dont think Ive ever seen a guy who beams and loves kids so much. Needless to say he has said he wants a baby.

I am 38! Am I too old to have one? Im fit, slim and healthy but my god, I just never entertained this thought before!

Advice please

Thanks


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 4, 2007)

Absolutely not! I know SO many people that had a baby at 40! My mom included...she was forty when she had my brother. She is 50 now.

I have cousins, and aunts that had them at 40 too...


----------



## ForeverPink (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, thanks that makes me feel better. Did they have many complications, if any. I guess I think its the media and advertising that portrays women as too old at my age. Whereby if you have the mindset and are healthy its no problem hey?


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 4, 2007)

they are all healthy, so i don't know... i mean i know they say it is riskier, the older you get... but like i said i just saw it happen a lot, and the babies were all 100% healthy, and no complications.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 4, 2007)

My best friend's mother was 41 when she had her; 43 when she had my friend's brother. The risks of complications are higher as you age, though, so I would recommend getting a complete physical and overall checkup by a good OB-GYN ,who you can give your family reproductive history to, as well--before attempting to get pregnant. I have heard that in slightly older women,a pregnancy should be more closely monitored by a doctor.

And best of luck to you both, to you and your new man, on finding each other, and on hopefully having a baby!


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 4, 2007)

my cousin is 39 and having twins!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 4, 2007)

Absolutely not! My mother-in-law had my husband when she was 40 and he's fine. But do it soon as it does get complicated as you get older.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 4, 2007)

I agree with what SierraWren has stated.

If you think having a child is right for you, and your partner is just as excited as you are, then I say go for it.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

My sister is 35 and she had a baby this year. It took a lot out of her. She was very drained and sickly looking for a while. Big bags under her eyes. Everything went fine, it's just that she said her first child (she was 27) was so much easier on her body. It took a lot longer to recover, but all in all she was fine.

I say go for it if it's what you really want.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 5, 2007)

oh i know lots of woman got kids in their 40s. 38 is no big deal





as long as u keep yourself healthy!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 5, 2007)

my mum was 39 when she had me. I say go for it if you want them! of course it's not too late!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 5, 2007)

The older that we get the pregnancy is a little riskier. But I do not think 38 is old at all. So many more women are having children later in life. Being a mother is the best thing ever. I wish you all the luck.


----------



## Nox (Jul 5, 2007)

Children are a blessing that woman of many ages can experience, it's not only for the super-young. If it wasn't meant for women to have children after 35, we would not be fertile up until 50 years old. I'm not saying the risks don't get higher, but in life, pursuing your dreams and goals is risky. Go for it and God bless!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 5, 2007)

I got pregnant with my first and only child at 39 and had her when I was 40. So, it can definitely be done and of course you're not too old! I had some complications, I won't sugar coat that, but it was due to prior problems and a prior surgery, not anything to do with my genetics or anything like that. My daughter is now almost 2 and doing great! She is a blessing and I'm so glad I finally had her! I was kind of like you, I didn't dislike kids, but I just never felt compelled to have one. Then I met my fiance and things changed.


----------



## Geek (Jul 6, 2007)

I just had a baby girl, she's 1 now. I'm 40 too!!

Oh wait, oops, I'm a guy


----------



## Kathy (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just had a baby girl, she's 1 now. I'm 40 too!!
Oh wait, oops, I'm a guy





LOL...very funny Tony! What a dork!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 6, 2007)

with the technology today soon guys can bear babies too i cant wait to see that happen!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't think 38 is too old at all, like the other girls have said. I think the risks get higher as you get up into your forties and such, but I think you're fine especially since you said you're fit and healthy. I think it's great too, you probably know a lot more now then you did 10 years ago and have got to live that many more years of your life doing whatever you want, so I think you'll be able to be that much more of a great mom.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just had a baby girl, she's 1 now. I'm 40 too!!
Oh wait, oops, I'm a guy





Awwwww


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 6, 2007)

Well if you are up for it, then I do not see a problem. Best thing you can do is go to a doctor and talk about it. Now a days some women have babies at that age. If you are financally and mentally set, than go for it. Having a child or better yet raising a child is such a blessing. It does not matter how you get the child, but how you do as a parent. Make sure you are doing this for you as much as for your partner.


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just had a baby girl, she's 1 now. I'm 40 too!!
Oh wait, oops, I'm a guy


----------



## princessmich (Jul 8, 2007)

I feel you're at the right age to have a child. All the best. I always feel motherhood requires strength and sanity...LOL Sometimes i regret not having kids earlier but come to think of it i started at the right time when i felt "ready" both physically and mentally.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 8, 2007)

no, def not to old!!!

these days it is the norm to have a child around u mid 30's!!

al i have to say is for the first few months be closely monitored, cause ur older there are a few risks but there are tests for those things now!!

My dad was 42 when he had my sister, now is 43 and his gf is older, i think she is 45, and she had a miscarriage first but then fell pregnant about 5 months later!! and she is doing great!!! as long as ur partner helps u when ur feelin run down etc as it does take alot out of ya etc then u should do fine!!, i say go for it!!! and hopefully the next time u talk about babies ull be having one!!! good luck!!!


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 9, 2007)

I just found out the other day(through my sister) that our older sister's childhood friend, at 40, is 5 months pregnant and doing just great!...No problems at all,in fact, she's still working--though of course, every single pregnancy is different;there is no "standard."


----------

